# The T-Shot



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

More work on the stickshot frontier.

Tested a new design that totally replaces the fork with a single horizontal bar.

All made from stainless steel, the handle is Thuja.

Shoots very well!




























Jörg


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Cool don't think you can get the forks any lower.


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

i have no idea how that works


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> Cool don't think you can get the forks any lower.


That was my first thought too.
Soon the forks will be pointing down and I'm sure Joerg will find a way to make it work!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

That looks cool...but it brings up a new question, if you don't have a fork and your shot hits it... what do you call it?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I guess that would be a bar hit...


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

No fork automatically means no more fork hit. I wouldn't feel comfortable with no space between the attachments of the bands. I would definately put the bands over the tee instead of OTT horizontally. Probably just a gut feeling. However, I trust the supreme overlord in his decisions.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I can't believe that works.

Would be realy great to see some slowmo.


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

How does that work?!!?!


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

Is it ok Joerg if I try this design for my self


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure, just remember it is a flip shooter. You must flip or it won't work.


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

I will use the attachment when on a regular catty you can attach the bands on the side such as when bill hays does. I will attach it on the underside of the bars.


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

gaara4sand said:


> I will use the attachment when on a regular catty you can attach the bands on the side such as when bill hays does. I will attach the bands on the underside of the bars.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

are stickshot's flipshooters?

is dgui's PFS a flip shooter?


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

Gopher, the only way you can shoot a stickshot is by flipping, but if you are using strong bands it will flip on it's own


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Try twisting the pouch like dgoui and not flipping


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

That is a very interesting concept. My one question is what is the advantage over a single for stick shot? Dan


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I never got the hang of flip shooting ...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> That is a very interesting concept. My one question is what is the advantage over a single for stick shot? Dan


More bands, more power? And I'm very surprised it attaches on the side.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Edited:

My two questions have been answered.

Yes, you did a video of this T-Shot here in the custom forum entitled "Slingshots Impossible."

And, yes, you do twist the pouch one-quarter turn when you draw.

Great work as always.

WD40


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I presumed he'd make a video ...


----------

